# Unattempted Deliveries



## Fordman44 (Aug 19, 2017)

I had a 3.5 Hr Block with 42 stops and 50 packages. A 45 minute ride to the first stop and stops scattered with as much as 8 miles between. Numerous problems requiring contacting support due to improper pin location and app failures caused delays. After 6 hours I still had 6 packages that would require driving many miles in the opposite direction so I drove back to the warehouse with the returns and a Supervisor gave me a ration of s**t about bring the undelivered packages back saying I had to stay out until all were delivered regardless of the time involved. This Block was easily a 4.5 conservative block and was impossible to finish anywhere close to the 3.5 hrs. Don't get me wrong as I have hung in many times over the block time to finish but this was way overboard. My rating is at 99.5% for the last 500 packages delivered so I will do whatever it takes within reason to get the job done normally. Anyway, I received this email today:



Hello,

Our records indicate that you did not complete all of your assigned deliveries on July 10, 2019. We expect you to attempt every package you pick up.

On rare occasions, we understand that attempting every package in your block might not be possible. Failing to attempt all your assigned packages will only affect your eligibility for Amazon Flex if it is a consistent problem.

If something unexpected prevented you from attempting all of your packages, please reply to this email with further information.


Regards,
Shouvik G
*The Amazon Flex Team*

My first inclination is to respond and try to explain the delays but I'm wondering if I should just let is stand as is and risk deactivation. This is the first time I have been called on the carpet for any infraction.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

yes respond and explain it will help for sure plus ask for a payment adjustment for the extra hours


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Amazon will pay you for going over a block but they despise packages not being attempted at all. Too many unattempted deliveries will probably get you deactivated eventually. Lots of people got deactivated recently even when they had 100% in the weekly summaries. Amazon has your entire delivery history from the beginning. There are metrics that Amazon keeps that aren't on the weekly summary.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

*Where does the "Flex" part in AmazonFlex come from? *


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Fordman44 said:


> After 6 hours I still had 6 packages that would require driving many miles in the opposite direction so I drove back to the warehouse with the returns


Slacker. :coolio: 


Fordman44 said:


> My first inclination is to respond and try to explain


What exactly will you explain? That you're a slacker?? -o:


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It happens. I've returned 10 packages before. Once it nears the end of the route and youve still got a ton left, mark them as will be too late and return them. If its only going slightly over then you should always finish.

We get alot of routes like that but alot of times its just the app. Look at the map of deliveries before you leave the warehouse and make sure theres not any oddballs because there shouldn't be if you have several dozen. Then you have to make sure the app isn't running you around in circles.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

I call support as soon as I realize it is going to take longer. If it isn't my fault, I request extra pay and complete deliveries. 

Be aware that there is a scam being run by 'disposable' drivers in Prime. They take the route, hang around for 40 - 50 (on a 2 hr block), and then request extra payment to finish. If they are denied, they will return the packages as "unable to find address" or "no access", and if they are approved most are late. Amazon is aware of this, but they haven't figured out how to stop it without impacting innocent non-scammers.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> Amazon is aware of this, but they haven't figured out how to stop it without impacting innocent non-scammers.


Very simple. Look at the driver's gps coordinates and how long they've been there loitering. They look up the gps coordinates of DSP drivers. I was told once they found one driver parked at a mall for over 30 minutes which wasn't anywhere that driver's router was.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

UberPasco said:


> I call support as soon as I realize it is going to take longer. If it isn't my fault, I request extra pay and complete deliveries.
> 
> Be aware that there is a scam being run by 'disposable' drivers in Prime. They take the route, hang around for 40 - 50 (on a 2 hr block), and then request extra payment to finish. If they are denied, they will return the packages as "unable to find address" or "no access", and if they are approved most are late. Amazon is aware of this, but *they haven't figured out how to stop it without impacting innocent non-scammers*.


Actually, they have. Now, Driver Support will not authorize overtime pay over the phone. All they will tell you are your options and to choose whichever you want.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

You


Fordman44 said:


> I had a 3.5 Hr Block with 42 stops and 50 packages. A 45 minute ride to the first stop and stops scattered with as much as 8 miles between. Numerous problems requiring contacting support due to improper pin location and app failures caused delays. After 6 hours I still had 6 packages that would require driving many miles in the opposite direction so I drove back to the warehouse with the returns and a Supervisor gave me a ration of s**t about bring the undelivered packages back saying I had to stay out until all were delivered regardless of the time involved. This Block was easily a 4.5 conservative block and was impossible to finish anywhere close to the 3.5 hrs. Don't get me wrong as I have hung in many times over the block time to finish but this was way overboard. My rating is at 99.5% for the last 500 packages delivered so I will do whatever it takes within reason to get the job done normally. Anyway, I received this email today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're r damned if you do and damned if you don't, I hate Amazon, they'll bleed you dry.


----------



## Dataman19 (Sep 12, 2019)

nighthawk398 said:


> yes respond and explain it will help for sure plus ask for a payment adjustment for the extra hours


Amazon in Phoenix DPX5. And Chandler DPX3 do not give adjustments. Their policy is that you contract to deliver. The time it actually takes is irrelevant.
..
The last three times ( over a six month period) that I requested an adjustment I was told ::
"We investigated and have determined that you were paid for the hours you contracted for. Therefore, no adjustment is allowed"


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Dataman19 said:


> Amazon in Phoenix DPX5. And Chandler DPX3 do not give adjustments. Their policy is that you contract to deliver. The time it actually takes is irrelevant.
> ..
> The last three times ( over a six month period) that I requested an adjustment I was told ::
> "We investigated and have determined that you were paid for the hours you contracted for. Therefore, no adjustment is allowed"


wow


----------

